# Welche E-Motor Batterie...



## minden (23. Dezember 2006)

...könnt ihr empfehlen aktuell?

Brauche sie hauptsächlich zum Vertikalfischen aber auch mal ab und an zum schleppen. Verwendet wird hierbei nen kleiner Rhino vx28 für mein neues 410er Aluboot.

Der Akku sollte am besten kein Gelakku sein (mir zu teuer und zu schwer) sondern nen "normaler" mit mindestens 80aH, besser aber 100-120aH.

Habe mal gehört das normale Starterbatterien nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen sind, aber sogenannte "Arbeitsbatterien"(?) schon geeignet sind?!?!?

Also falls jemand wa weiss, zum Thema BAtterie, welche wo für wieviel und auch gerne nen Tip zu nen Ladegerät hat, immer her damit...is nen Thema wo ich kaum Ahnung von habe und bin auf Hilfe angewiesen...


Danke Sebastian


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche E-Motor Batterie...*

Schau mal nach denen für die E-Rollstühle. Habe auch so eine... :m


----------



## Carptigers (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche E-Motor Batterie...*

Geb lieber mehr Geld aus und hol die ne Gel oder Verbraucherbatterie, die halten fast doppelt so lange wie normale Starterbatterien.
Rollstuhl ist auf jeden Fall gut, oder vom Panzer.... ;-)


----------



## FoolishFarmer (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche E-Motor Batterie...*



minden schrieb:


> Der Akku sollte am besten kein Gelakku sein (mir zu teuer und zu schwer) sondern nen "normaler" mit mindestens 80aH, besser aber 100-120aH.


Je nach Gewässer(-typ) darfst Du gar keine Bleisäurebatterie verwenden, sondern MUSST ne geschlossene Gelbatterie nehmen. Da würd ich mich vorher aber mal genau erkundigen.

Davon abgesehen hat ne Gelbatterie eine wesentlich höhere Standfestigkeit. Allerdings musst DU für ne 80-100 AH Gel schon so 150-170 hinblättern, das Ladegerät kostet nochmal fast genau so viel.

Tip am Rande:
Keine gebrauchte Gelbatterie bei Ebay kaufen - i.d.R. sind das überwiegend Modelle die schon nicht mehr die volle Leistung bringen.


----------



## danny877 (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche E-Motor Batterie...*

Moin zusammen,

stehe gerade auch vor der Entscheidung welche Batterie ich nun für meinen Minnkota 55EX (mindestens 80AH lt. Hersteller) besorgen soll. Ich brauche den E-Motor ca. 1x Monat um bei uns aufm Altrhein zu schleppen und halt von A nach B zu kommen. Habe die vergangen Tage ein bissl recherchiert und bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen.

KFZ Starterbatterie - auf keinen Fall, da ungeeignet für Dauerleistungsentnahme

Gel Batterie - eigentlich perfekt - aber für mich irgendwie zu teuer - für meine Belange stimmt der Kosten-Nutzen Faktor nicht.

Arbeitsbatterie - ich glaube die Alternative für mich

Nach ein bissl recherchieren bin ich auf dieses Angebot gestossen und finde es eigentlich ganz attraktiv.
Arbeitsbatterie

Was haltet Ihr von der Batterie und dem Preis? 

Kann mir noch jemand sagen was die Angaben unter Kapazität zu Bedeuten haben - wieviel AH hat die Batterie in dem Link den nun: 95/80/105


----------



## krauthi (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche E-Motor Batterie...*

juhu  also die vom rollstuhl  sind schon für deine zwecke  geeignet  am besten  zwei oder drei   30 ah  in reihe schalten   und du wirst keinerlei probleme  haben 
ach ja   schaff   den 28 rhino  ab und  nimm  ein  oder zwei nummern stärker   der 28  hat einen zu kurzen schaft  und somit  bekommst du die schraube nicht tief  genug  ins wasser  um die optimale  kraftübertragung zuhaben 


gruß Krauthi


ps    gelbat  sind garnicht mehr so teuer   ich habe für meine  75 ah   neu   90 € gegeben  und das ladegerät  hat  25 € gekostet


----------



## Pete (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche E-Motor Batterie...*

die s-bahnen (z.b. hier in berlin) sind mit notstromaggregaten ausgestattet, deren batterie-sätze werden aller drei bis fünf jahre komplett getauscht...diese batterien sind eigentlich nie gebraucht worden und absolute powerpacks...fragt mich aber nicht,wie man an sowas kommt...am besten, man kennt jemanden, der da arbeitet...


----------



## minden (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche E-Motor Batterie...*

Hallo, danke schonmal für die ganzen Antworten,...

Aber ne Gel ist nix für michm aufgrund des Mehrgewichtes im Vergleich zur Arbeitsbatterie und der Anschaffung des teuren Ladegerätes...

Ne gebracuhte bei ebay will ich eigentlichn auch net haben, da weiss man einfach nicht was man bekommt, die Leute können x-mal schreiben is sogut wie neu, wissen tut mans erste wenn bereits nach neer halben Stunden Fahrt die Baterie leer ist;-(

Die für Rollstühle und die Panzerteile sind doch auch Gel, oder?

Das mit der Gewässerbestimmung ist alles geklärt, nen bischen Informiert hab ich mnich ja schon, danke trotzdem für den Hinweis,...

Also ich bräuchte am besten direkte Links zu Aktuellen Angeboten...

Ach ja, zum schleppen aufm Rhein würde ich mir def. ne grössere als 80aH kaufen, sonst is die zu schnell leer, UND du musst auch bedenken dass du ne Batterie NIE ganz leer fahren solltest da dass die Lebensdauer negativ beeinflusst...

Zum Rheinschleppen würde ich min imum ne 140er nehmen...


----------



## perch (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche E-Motor Batterie...*

moin,moin,
es muß nicht immer teuer sein,wenn man ein paar abstriche in sachen qualität in kauf nimmt.
ich habe mir vor fast zwei jahren eine gebrauchte gel-batterie in nem sanitätshaus  besorgt(80ah).hat ein paar euros für die kaffeekasse gekostet.das ladegerät ist ein0815
gerät für 30 euro,und funktioniert auch ohne
besondere ladekennlinie.
wie gesagt,binn seit fast 2 jahren damit unterwegs.

gruß marcel


----------



## minden (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche E-Motor Batterie...*

Hey Frank|wavey: 

Wo hast du die denn her?
ist ja nen günstiges Angebot,...

An nem Quiksilver SL 410 passt das mit dem vx28 von der länge, werde gegenfalls trotzdem mal nen stärkeren dranmachen,..bei zeiten...


----------



## vaaberg (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche E-Motor Batterie...*

@ danny...

Mit der Exide für 110,-- Tacken liegst Du absolut richtig .

Exide ist eine Top Marke und kommt zum Teil von der früheren DETA.
Habe davon zwei Stück nach Norge exportiert, für einen behinderten Freund, der auf einem Bergsee damit schleppt.
Laufen jetzt das zweite Jahr - immer lange Leistung vorhanden.


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche E-Motor Batterie...*

Moin, warum denn keine StarterBatterie? Ich nutze den Rhino 54 an meiner Shetland, und die Ladeanzeige zeigt morgens bei ner vollen Batterie 7 (was auch immer das heisst) und am Nachmittag nach ca 6-7 Std schleppen 5 an. Ich komme mit meiner 88Ah aus meinem Bulli ziemlich gut aus. 

Gibt es denn tatsächlich unterschiede zwischen Starter- und Arbeitsbatterieen?

Achso meine Shetland ist 535cm lang und wiegt ca 500Kg. Klappt aber super mit dem Rhino, einzig ab Bft4 habe ich probleme mit dem Kajütaufbau. Aber wie sang schon Karel Gott? DU KANNST NICHT ALLES HABEN.:q :g


----------



## vaaberg (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche E-Motor Batterie...*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin, warum denn keine StarterBatterie? Ich nutze den Rhino 54 an meiner Shetland, und die Ladeanzeige zeigt morgens bei ner vollen Batterie 7 (was auch immer das heisst) und am Nachmittag nach ca 6-7 Std schleppen 5 an. Ich komme mit meiner 88Ah aus meinem Bulli ziemlich gut aus.
> 
> Gibt es denn tatsächlich unterschiede zwischen Starter- und Arbeitsbatterieen?
> 
> Achso meine Shetland ist 535cm lang und wiegt ca 500Kg. Klappt aber super mit dem Rhino, einzig ab Bft4 habe ich probleme mit dem Kajütaufbau. Aber wie sang schon Karel Gott? DU KANNST NICHT ALLES HABEN.:q :g




|bla: 

*Aber sicher meine bester*: Kfz. Batterien werden bei Gebrauch ständig nachgeladen - dafür sorgt die Lichtmaschine. Da können die Bleiplatten auch relativ dünn sein und somit die Batterie leicht.

Eine "Arbeitsbatterie" gibt während des Einsatzen nur Strom ab und und muss nach Gebrauch nachgealden werden. Diese Batterein haben im Regelfall weitaus dickere Platten und sind somit wesentlcih belastbarer bei der Stromentanhme. Die Platten sind allein schon wegen der Belastung und der Dauerspeicher-Fähigkeit dicker. Durch die Erwärmung bei der Stromentanahme würden sich normale Platte bis zum Kurzschluss verbiegen. Das war für den Laien gedacht und mehr braucht er auch nicht zu wissen. Alles andere ist überflüssiger Balast und nur für Technikfreks interessant.
Also Batterien für *Dauereinsatz, wie Antriebe*(siehe Gabelstapler u.a.) immer in sogenannter *HD = Heavy Dudy(schwere Pflicht) nehmen. *Diese halten ungleich länger und sind heute nicht mehr so extrem schwer wie noch vor 20 Jahren, dank neuer Legierungen. Und vor allen Dingen nicht mehr so teuer.
Eins steht fest:  der Einsatz der 88 Ah ist momentan noch sicher aber die Dauerbelastung beim Schleppen wird die Lebensdauer verkürzen. Fühl doch mal die Temperatur der Batterie bei Schleppfahrt !
Freund Klaus in Norge darf als Schwerbehinderter im Rondane (naturschutzgebiet) mit Ausnahmegenehmigung einen E-Motor nutzen. Seine Landwirtschft mit 200 Ps Treckern hat viele Batterien, aber seitdem hielten die nur noch max 3 Jahre. Seit ich 2 x 110 Ah/12V Exide HD importiert habe ist Ruhe. Und die bleiben gleich bei der Hütte und hängen an einem Solarlader und Fresher.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche E-Motor Batterie...*



vaaberg schrieb:


> Seine Landwirtschft mit 200 Ps Treckern hat viele Batterien, aber seitdem hielten die nur noch max 3 Jahre. Seit ich 2 x 110 Ah/12V Exide HD importiert habe ist Ruhe.


Was ham denn die Nörgs für Schlepper, dass die nur 12V an Board haben?!? |kopfkrat    |supergri


----------



## vaaberg (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche E-Motor Batterie...*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Was ham denn die Nörgs für Schlepper, dass die nur 12V an Board haben?!? |kopfkrat    |supergri





*Ja darauf habe ich gewartet: 2 x 12 V = 24 Volt .*
Gut aufgepasst. Es gibt zwar 24 Volt Batterien, nur in den dort laufenden Treckern ist kein Platz dafür. Ja und in deutschen Treckern und Lkw´s sind auch 12 volt x 2 drin. Und die Lima und der Anlassert und der Rest der Elektrik kann ja auch 24 volt sein.

Überredet ?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche E-Motor Batterie...*

Überreden brauchst nicht... daher war ja auch der Smilie:   da! |supergri 
Meine Anspielung bezog sich auch mehr auf die norwegische "Landwirtschaft", als auf die Batterien.


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche E-Motor Batterie...*

Moin Vaaberg, danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung der Batterien. Die 88Ah baue ich immer aus meinem Firmenbulli aus, und deswegen habe ich mir noch keine gekauft. 

So habe ich mich jetzt wieder vor einem Fehlkauf bewart, und ich werde auf passen das ich eine Arbeitsbatterie bekomme.:m |wavey: 

Danke und schöne rest Feiertage noch.


----------



## vaaberg (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche E-Motor Batterie...*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Überreden brauchst nicht... daher war ja auch der Smilie:   da! |supergri
> Meine Anspielung bezog sich auch mehr auf die norwegische "Landwirtschaft", als auf die Batterien.



*Ja die Norwegische Landwirtschaft isn Thema für sich. Wenn die und die Fischersleut nicht wären.... Dann wäre EG kein Thema.*

.........und wir dürften nur noch 5 kg Filet mitnehmen.

Der Klaus  hat auf seinem kleinbäurlichem Hof mit schlappen 900 ha 4 Trecker zwischen 160 und 200 Horses. Ja und den Mähdrescher müsstet ihr mal sehen und fahren. Saugeil das Teil, fährt am Hang mit völlig gradem Fahrerhaus und Dreschwerk und wenns ihm zu mulmig wird bleibt er einfach stehen. 
Und dann hatt  Klaus&Sohn noch 55.000 Masthähnchen in der Ställen - nach 29 Tagen kriegen sie den Hals umgedreht, aber woanders. Nach 2 Tagen(Desinfektion usw)kommt die nächste Fuhre Küken.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche E-Motor Batterie...*

Ich komm an 12V/55AH von Mc Power für 100,-Euro dran.
Oder 80Ah für 130,-
Keine Ahnung ob das günstig ist.


----------



## vaaberg (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche E-Motor Batterie...*



snoek-1969 schrieb:


> Ich komm an 12V/55AH von Mc Power für 100,-Euro dran.
> Oder 80Ah für 130,-
> Keine Ahnung ob das günstig ist.




Schnuckputzi - der Name Mc Power sagt mir nix. Auf der Stromkiste sollte ganz deutlich HD stehen. Ggf. Gewichtsvergleich, eine gute HD ist wesentlich schwerer als eine normale Fahrzeugbatterie.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche E-Motor Batterie...*

So sieht die aus:


----------



## gründler (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche E-Motor Batterie...*

Hi leute.

Ich habe viel Geld ausgegeben für Starterbatterien,und für Antriebs-Arbeitsbatterien,und meine Erfahrung waren nicht gut.
Von Delta bis Varta,von Panzer bis Bleigel,alles war höchstens 2j,zu gebrauchen.
Nun habe ich mir ne(keine Werbung) Exid.... Gel mit 140Amp gekauft,ok der Einkauf ist Recht teuer,aber ich habe nen guten Kurs ausgehandelt 270€ Neuware bezogen durch nen Autoteileladen.
Die Batterie läuft jetzt seid 1,1/2Jahren und sie hält ca 8Std bei 1 Motor,Ich fahre 2 Motoren, Minn Kota Vector 50,und Endura 40,beide Motoren fahre ich auf volle leistung beide an Exid... Gel volle Leistung beider Motoren ca.4 Std. mit 1 Motor ca.8 Std. kommt auf die Leistung des Motors an.
Aber meine erfahrung,lieber einmal mehr Geld investieren und nicht dauernd kleines Geld investieren aber dafür zu oft,das wird auf Dauer zu teuer.Und heut zu tage findet man immer Markenware zu günstigen Preisen ihr müßt nur suchen.


----------



## minden (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche E-Motor Batterie...*

Also ich habe hier vor Ort leider nur ein Sanihaus, welches auch Rollstuhlbatterien austauscht,...

Muss mal sehen ob sich was ergibt, danke schonmal für den Tips, aber sie meinten zu mir, wenn die Batterien ausgetauscht werden sind die meistest so recht am Ende?!?

Oder ich versuche es mal bei so Alarmanlagenfirmen, da sind ja auch immer so Notbatterien dran welche alle 2 jahre oder so getauscht werden,...mal sehen...

Wenn alles nicht klappt werd ich wohl gezwundener Maßen doch zu ner neuen greifen müssen...


----------



## gründler (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche E-Motor Batterie...*



minden schrieb:


> Also ich habe hier vor Ort leider nur ein Sanihaus, welches auch Rollstuhlbatterien austauscht,...
> 
> Muss mal sehen ob sich was ergibt, danke schonmal für den Tips, aber sie meinten zu mir, wenn die Batterien ausgetauscht werden sind die meistest so recht am Ende?!?
> 
> ...


 

Also ich würde die finger von gebrauchten lassen,es sei denn sie sind umsonst.


----------



## vaaberg (27. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche E-Motor Batterie...*

Leute was eiert Ihr hier herum ?

Gebrauchte Batterien, Gel, Blei, Rollstuhl ..... was soll das.

Glaubt mir doch, das beste für den Zweck sind nun mal die HD Batterien und da hat Exide momentan die Nase vorn.

Wenn ich Dauerleistung will muss ich halt das passende kaufen.

An ner neuen Rolle wird doch auch nicht gespart, und wenn ne normale Auto oder Treckerbatterie nach 1 - 2 Jahren hin ist, hat man nix gespart. HD halten nun  mal länger weil sie für den Zweck speziell konstruiert und gebaut sind.

Basta !


----------



## gründler (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welche E-Motor Batterie...*



vaaberg schrieb:


> Leute was eiert Ihr hier herum ?
> 
> Gebrauchte Batterien, Gel, Blei, Rollstuhl ..... was soll das.
> 
> ...


 

Sach ich doch die ganze Zeit!Und exide hält bei guter pflege bis zu 10j.Steht in meiner Garantie,muß nicht aber kann,kommt auf gebrauch und Wartung an.


----------



## MaxK (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welche E-Motor Batterie...*

oder wenn du jemanden bei der bundeswehr kennst, frag bei dem mal nach, ob der dir nicht eine billig besorgen kann, die haben echt verdammt gute teile da
mein vadder kauft sich die dinger immer für die firma und die sind echt 1a

ansonsten schau mal bei ebay, da bekommste die dinger auch öfters mal recht billig in deiner umgebung


----------



## minden (3. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welche E-Motor Batterie...*

Ich hab Zivildienst gemacht,..Mist, da wär Bundeswehr ja doch nutzlich gewesen:vik: 

Mal sehn, vielleicht kann man da auch freundlich anklopfen und mal nachfragen...


----------

